# def tech reference sub



## Petlinks (Mar 8, 2018)

hi I have dual def tech reference subs.What do you guys and ladies think of these subs?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Question is, what do you think of them? At the time of their release they were quite expensive - with quoted low frequency capability that was optimistic - but they were generally well regarded. How old are yours?


----------



## Petlinks (Mar 8, 2018)

I luv them .I have owned them for 6yrs.and not one problemive been looking at the differences between ported ,sealed and infrasonic radiators.i have done a frequency test and the lowest I got was 15hz,not 11hz like they say it will go down too.lol.im on the fence if I should sell and upgrade to dual Jl audio fathom f112.I guess im getting bored with the subs I have now.lol


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

my sub is bigger than your subs .....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Petlinks said:


> I luv them .I have owned them for 6yrs.and not one problemive been looking at the differences between ported ,sealed and infrasonic radiators.i have done a frequency test and the lowest I got was 15hz,not 11hz like they say it will go down too.lol.im on the fence if I should sell and upgrade to dual Jl audio fathom f112.I guess im getting bored with the subs I have now.lol


get a pair of the IB 24's from SI..... they WILL change your life.... (LFE)


----------



## Petlinks (Mar 8, 2018)

you know what they say,bigger is not necessarily better.mine look better.


----------



## Petlinks (Mar 8, 2018)

kool


----------



## AufVidyZen (Apr 15, 2011)

Petlinks said:


> hi I have dual def tech reference subs.What do you guys and ladies think of these subs?


I have 4 10" Dev Techs. Circa 2000 AD. They still work, and provide the "clear" detailed bass that I prefer.
Turned up they will scare the dogs and trigger angry phone calls from my neighbors 50 feet away.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

AufVidyZen said:


> I have 4 10" Dev Techs. Circa 2000 AD. They still work, and provide the "clear" detailed bass that I prefer.
> Turned up they will scare the dogs and trigger angry phone calls from my neighbors 50 feet away.


Just curious. Do have experience with any other subwoofers?


----------

